# My Special Memorial Day Smoke



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

Memorial day this year is extra special to my family and myself. You see today would be my fathers 91st birthday, and he was also a veteran of the Korean War.  The only thing he told me about his service was that he was flight mechanic, with in-flight status.  I'm not sure, but I believe that means he was able to  work on planes both in air and on the ground. He was like most veterans I know who didn't speak much about his time in the service, and I respected him enough to never push the subject. 

So in remembrance to father. I'm smoking a shoulder and a rack of ribs. My father could do almost anything he set his mind to, and encouraged me to do the same. So many memories of my father bailing me out of jams are swirling around in my head today. One time I had an old 69 Chevelle that needed a transmission fluid change. My friend and I put it on ramps and proceeded to drain the fluid and change the filter. Well low and behold we couldn't find the filter. So we tried to put it back together. After a while we gave up because  we couldn't figure out where the extra parts went. Dad came home from work and started laughing. I'll admit it kinda pissed me off at the time, but then he reached down and grabbed the filter out of the bucket full of transmission fluid. He then told me that the original filter was much smaller then the replacement and I had gone to far ripping apart the tranny looking for it. That Saturday he got underneath the Chevelle with me and showed me how to do it correctly. The reason I'm smoking a shoulder and ribs. Well it's because BBQing was never his strong suit, and he was always proud of me when I invited him over for some good Q, a few Buds, and share some memories. 

Here is our flag flying at half mast until noon. In recognition to all the Veterans who made the ultimate sacrifice. 








Dad this Q is for you. The 26er with the SnS. 







Water added, more coals added, and hickory added. 






Shoulder added:






To be continued...Ribs will go on later today.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2021)

Hats off to your Father Chris . I think you and I are about the same age ( 60 ) . My Father was a radio operator in Korea . Close air support , ground based out of a jeep . 8th Army 5th Air Force . 
Sorry for butting in on your thread , but the story really rings a bell . 
Patch from his jacket ,


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

No issues with me Rich, Hats off to your dad as well. It's always amazes me how those born during the depression grew up into strong decent men and woman.

Chris

Edit: Yes I'm 60 yrs old also.


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2021)

Thanks bud . 


gmc2003 said:


> born during the depression grew up into strong decent men and woman.


Make due and overcome .


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

JLeonard


 kilo charlie


 SecondHandSmoker


 sawhorseray


 51Phantom
 and 

 kruizer
 Although not necessary thank you for the likes. 

If anyone else has a special memory about a veteran please feel free to share it with us. 

I think dad's goofing on me again. Here comes the rain


----------



## MJB05615 (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, Chris.  My Father was in the Army in WWII in Burma.  He didn't talk about it much either.  So I only know he was in Merrill's Marauders.  Was in for 5 years. Received the Bronze Star.  That's literally about it. And these 3 pieces of information became known to me in childhood only because I asked a question here and there.  He would've been 99 this year.  RIP.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 31, 2021)

God bless Mike, your dad sounds like he was a great man. My father passed away in 1990. About week before my daughter was born. He tried his best to hang around. 

Chris


----------



## paul_alex (May 31, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> God bless Mike, your dad sounds like he was a great man. My father passed away in 1990. About week before my daughter was born. He tried his best to hang around.
> 
> Chris



May he rest in peace. If he could see it I am sure he would be proud of the way you are honoring his memory.


----------



## smokerjim (May 31, 2021)

i'm sure your dad is looking down on ya Chris maybe laughing a bit watching it raining on you. Yes dad's are special people putting up with some of the crap we did when we were younger. they were definitely the greatest generation.  my dad was drafted into world war two he served in central Europe and the Rhineland campaigns with 2nd division  23rd infantry company k, until he was wounded in april of 1945, like your dad he never talked about it, unfortunately he passed away last year at 93, about 6 month's before his passing he actually started to talk about the war some. last year with some digging and help from my state rep. i was able to obtain copies of the morning reports from the company he was in. these are reports made out every morning usually by the capt. in charge. they tell activities of the day before, where they are located, if they're was fighting that day, number of wounded and killed. some are hard to read because of they're age  but i can read enough to see where my dad was on a certain day and what his company was doing and the day and town in Germany where  he was wounded. So hats off to all the veterans,  enjoy your bbq. i'm sure your dad would want that!


----------



## disco (May 31, 2021)

What a great way to honour your Dad. Salute to him and all your veterans from a fat old Canadian.


----------



## jcam222 (May 31, 2021)

Great memorial for your father Chris. God bless all the men who served and who still do.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Chris.  My Father was in the Army in WWII in Burma.  He didn't talk about it much either.  So I only know he was in Merrill's Marauders.  Was in for 5 years. Received the Bronze Star.  That's literally about it. And these 3 pieces of information became known to me in childhood only because I asked a question here and there.  He would've been 99 this year.  RIP.



There's another coincidence. My Dad would be 99 this year too. He went into WW2 as a Farm Boy, so the Army made him a "Muleskinner". We lost him in 1994.
My Brother spent 16.5 months in QuiNhon, RVN,  in 1965/1966, and died of Covid in Dec, 2020. I served in Dong Tam, South Vietnam, and didn't Die Yet.

Bear



gmc2003 said:


> God bless Mike, your dad sounds like he was a great man. My father passed away in 1990. About week before my daughter was born. He tried his best to hang around.
> 
> Chris




Chris, Did you finish that Shoulder yet, for Pop???
Looks Good so far!
Like.

Bear


----------



## pmorton62 (May 31, 2021)

My dad served during World War ii.  He graduated high school in 1943 and joined the army air corps right away.  He went to basic training and then a tech school, then got orders to go overseas.  When he go to point of embarkation new orders were waiting for him.  They wanted him to go to another school.  So he did that and got orders to go overseas again.  Again when he was set to leave he got new order for another school.  That happened six times.  He finally had all the schooling that they wanted him to have on September 1, 1945.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 31, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> There's another coincidence. My Dad would be 99 this year too. He went into WW2 as a Farm Boy, so the Army made him a "Muleskinner". We lost him in 1994.
> My Brother spent 16.5 months in QuiNhon, RVN,  in 1965/1966, and died of Covid in Dec, 2020. I served in Dong Tam, South Vietnam, and didn't Die Yet.
> 
> Bear
> ...


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 31, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Chris. You’re Dad would be proud of you. 
I am quite younger than most on SMF. 45 years young, my dad did not serve, however my Grandfather did in WW2. He was 31 yrs old when he got drafted. He was married, no children at the time. Served as a combat medic with the 11th Airborne in the Pacific. Before he passed away, my oldest brother, who was interested in the military, asked him what he did in the military and what it was like. Grandpa said he fought like everyone else. That’s all he said. He got injured at some point my grandma said and got pushed back. He refused the Purple Heart. Grandpa passed away in 1985. I was old enough to remember how stern he was. Not mean by any means, but you respected him. I remember him always being there at my little league baseball games and family functions.  I miss him.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2021)

Nice tribute Chris my father also fought in the Korean War and didn't talk about it either. He to died a few years ago


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ok here we go. I still have some shredding to do on the shoulder.

Baby Back Ribs are added to the 26






After a few hours the ribs are starting to take on some good color:






Sauced and the bend test






Sliced up:






Finally some blue skies






Clean bone after 9hrs. The shredding will be finished today.






Thanks for following along. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 1, 2021)

Chris, and Rich,

I guess we are alot alike....I am 61 and my father was also in the Korean war, as a crypto tech in the Air Force.

He also does not talk about it, but what I do know is he was stationed on some north korean island and eavesdropping on Russia.

He did tell me a story that I can't repeat here but that's all I know.

I almost lost him this winter but he is still kicking (87 years old) not so lucky with my brother as I lost him in January not from Covid but because of Covid. He was really sick but would not go to the hospital because he didn't want to get it.....

Great tribute Chris!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2021)

Great story Chris!
Hope you & your family had a wonderful Memorial Day!
The food sure looks good!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks John, Sorry to hear about your brother. Stay close to your father I really miss mine.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you Al is was a wonderful day.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ
  John , also sorry about your brother .

Chris , I'd be on those ribs , no sauce . It all looks great , but those ribs un sauced  look fantastic .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

Tasty Looking Vittles you got there, Chris.
Pop would be Proud!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Chris, and Rich,
> 
> I guess we are alot alike....I am 61 and my father was also in the Korean war, as a crypto tech in the Air Force.
> 
> ...




Sorry about your Brother, John!!
I know exactly what you mean. During the last year, every time My Breathing got worse, or my heart started acting up, I'd think---"No-No, I don't want to go anywhere near a hospital right now!!"
Maybe our Brothers are together now!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 1, 2021)

Some great stories here, and some sad ones as well.
My father, who is 85, was a radar operator in the Air Force between the Korean and Vietnam wars. He served in Japan, Oregon, and Alaska, where I was born in '61. 
When I started hunting with him at 14, I was introduced to his crew of hunting buddies, most of whom were Navy in WWII, in the Pacific. They had stories that would make me laugh so hard, I'd fall out of my chair. And some that would make your hair stand up.  I asked a couple of times to let me ghost write their memoirs, but they said no, they didn't want their wives to find out about all the stuff they pulled, back in the day (some of which was maritally sensitive.) Sadly, they're all gone now.  Just me, my dad, and one other guy closer to my age left from our original group of 9.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Chris , I'd be on those ribs , no sauce . It all looks great , but those ribs un sauced  look fantastic .
> 
> I normally I like ribs un-sauced also Rich, however the wife likes them with BBQ sauce(Kraft Original) to be exact, and I know which battle to pick and which to avoid.






Bearcarver said:


> Tasty Looking Little you got there, Chris.
> Pop would be Proud!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



I know Dad would have loved those ribs. Thanks for the like and kindly words also John.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks Mike, great story and sounded like good times. I remember the first time my father took me to the Elks Club. Talk about an eye opening experience with the language and stories. I'm sure my father kept a low profile that day, because I was there and he didn't want anything to get back to mother.

Chris

Edit: Thanks 

 MJB05615
 for the like. Appreciate it.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2021)

looks like some fine chow there Chris i'm sure ya would've  made your dad proud with that meal!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

Great story Chris thanks for sharing! The ribs and butt ain't too shabby either!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great story Chris thanks for sharing! The ribs and butt ain't too shabby either!



Thanks John it was good, but it pales in comparison to your last shindig. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some fine chow there Chris i'm sure ya would've  made your dad proud with that meal!



Appreciate the kindly words Jim. I think he'd be more then happy with the results.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry about your Brother, John!!
> I know exactly what you mean. During the last year, every time My Breathing got worse, or my heart started acting up, I'd think---"No-No, I don't want to go anywhere near a hospital right now!!"
> Maybe our Brothers are together now!
> 
> Bear



I hope they are too John, that would be cool.

John


----------

